# Moving to Cyprus



## Annabel (Sep 6, 2008)

I have had enough of retirement in UK.....its costly and cold ...I am thinking of moving to a place called Vrysoulles...whats it like expats? How does the cost of living compare food etc? I am proposing to buy a house with a car..inc. Whats costs for car insurance car tax etc?

Is this place scenic ...I am swaping my property in Uk for Cyprus. 

How about meeting friends are expats groups strong in Cyprus.

Do I have to become a Cyprus citizen...I have been told medical care for over 65 years old is free and medicines to. What about care is it good over there and dentists?

Water, electric costs etc 

Annabel


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Annabel said:


> I have had enough of retirement in UK.....its costly and cold ...I am thinking of moving to a place called Vrysoulles...whats it like expats? How does the cost of living compare food etc? I am proposing to buy a house with a car..inc. Whats costs for car insurance car tax etc?
> 
> Is this place scenic ...I am swaping my property in Uk for Cyprus.
> 
> ...


Hi Annabel,
Welcome to the forum. Why Have you chosen Vrysoulles to retire to? Do you know the area well? It isnt exactly the first choice of most expats.
As for having to become a citizen, no you don't in fact you cannot apply for citizenship until you have live here for 8 years. You will however need to apply for residency after you have been here for 3 months, which is different to citizenship. 
As an EU citizen that is simply a matter of routine.
Cost of living more or less evens out with UK as some things are cheaper while others cost more. The nice thing is the lifestyle is so much more relaxed and you feel much safer here than the UK.

Veronica


----------



## Annabel (Sep 6, 2008)

*Puzzled*



Veronica said:


> Hi Annabel,
> Welcome to the forum. Why Have you chosen Vrysoulles to retire to? Do you know the area well? It isnt exactly the first choice of most expats.
> As for having to become a citizen, no you don't in fact you cannot apply for citizenship until you have live here for 8 years. You will however need to apply for residency after you have been here for 3 months, which is different to citizenship.
> As an EU citizen that is simply a matter of routine.
> ...


Thanks Veronica ...have you been in Cyprus along time? Council tax alone in Uk is £1,000 to £2,000 pounds per annum alone? Water Rates £600 per annum. Petrol £1.28 per litre.

As said I am swaping my property...... and that the area I am swaping is Vrysoulles. Is it not nice?

Do I then after 3 months have to denounce myself from Uk? Sorry for my ignorance.

Annabel


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lets just say that Vrysoulles would certainly not be my first choice of area to live.
It is close to the buffer zone and not a particularly picturesque area.
I have lived in Cyprus for 7 years and don't regret a minute of it. Whenever I go back to visit family in the Uk it just reminds me why I love it here.

As for denouncing yoruself from the Uk no that does not happen. You just need to apply for residency here to get your ID card. You should look into deregistering for TAX in the Uk though and and registering to pay it here. You can have an income of just under 20K here before you have to pay tax.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Annabel, have you ever been to Cyprus?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

SWJ said:


> Hi Annabel, have you ever been to Cyprus?


Good question. 
Also do you intend to come over and look at the property and the area before concluding the deal?
Its all very well getting away from the Uk but if you hate the area where you live you could end up regretting it.


----------



## Annabel (Sep 6, 2008)

*Costs*



SWJ said:


> Hi Annabel, have you ever been to Cyprus?


Yes I have been to Cyprus mainly Limmasol. My husband was serving there as national service.

We hate winters and are keen gardeners. Can someone tell me costs in Cyprus as said council tax here, food prices electricity we were considering Spain but the economy looks dire there hows Cyprus?

Of course the climate in Cy we as retirees ..have only a few nice months.

Kind of you to help and advise me.


----------



## Annabel (Sep 6, 2008)

*Of course we will inspect*



Veronica said:


> Good question.
> Also do you intend to come over and look at the property and the area before concluding the deal?
> Its all very well getting away from the Uk but if you hate the area where you live you could end up regretting it.


Yes certainly we will visit maybe end of January.

Does anyone know of any property swap ...agents or sites Cyprus..... uk?


----------



## Annabel (Sep 6, 2008)

My email sent to Elysanfields contact email


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Annabel, do you plan to work in Cyprus


----------



## Annabel (Sep 6, 2008)

SWJ said:


> Hi Annabel, do you plan to work in Cyprus


Well I never like to say Never I am retired but Ex commission only sales sooo ...I am coming over as a retired person. With a pension.


----------

